# Polygon Kollisionsabfrage



## SuperJavaMan (27. Aug 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich programmiere ein spiel für ANDROID in dem ich eine kollisionsabfrage zwischen einem viereck und einem dreieck machen muss. Ich habe es schon mit mehreren kleineren vierecken(im dreieck) versucht frage mich aber trotzdem wie man GENAUE kollisionen mit polygonen macht.

danke schon schon im vorraus.


----------



## RalleYTN (27. Aug 2015)

Eine ähnliche Frage habe ich auch schonmal gestellt: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/erweiterte-kollisionsabfrage.169269/ sind ein paar nützliche Antworten dabei.


----------



## SuperJavaMan (28. Aug 2015)

danke


----------

